# Best 'filler' polish



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,
Looking to fill minor/light swirls to a thin paint. Don't want to risk strikethrough and have heard of various 'filler' polishes, but wish is best?
Thanks


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

DetailMark said:


> Hi,
> Looking to fill minor/light swirls to a thin paint. Don't want to risk strikethrough and have heard of various 'filler' polishes, but wish is best?
> Thanks


Autoglym Super Resin Polish :thumb:


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Id go for AF ultraglaze or BH cleanser polish. Used both with good results. You wont go wrong with either of those.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

50 Cal Filler glaze


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Another one for SRP :thumb:

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autofinesse ultra glaze, easy to use and just melts into the paintwork and leaves a great wet look finish ready for wax


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I wouldnt advise a abrassive polish like BH cleanser polish, SRP, AF tripple or similar AIOs on a thin paint because you dont want to remove more clear coat if not needed or wanted.

OP should look for a non-abrassive pre-wax cleanser or pure polish to cleanse the paint prior to glaze it. Some products that come in mind are Poorboys professional polish, R222 pre-wax, M&K Pure, Dodo juice lime prime lite followed by a pure glaze (without abrassives) like AF ultra glaze, Prima amigo, CG glossworkz glaze, Autobrite glaze, Poorboys blackhole or white diamond depending on your color.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Good for filling is Zymol Cleaner Wax, fills better than SRP in my opinion (I am big fan of SRP). 

It can be a little dusty though and best applied with a damp applicator and removed before fully dry. Fills like Blackhole and provides protection (also smells lovely).


----------



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

Have ordered some AF Ultra Glaze :thumb:

Will report back my findings.

Cheers


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

As A&J said he doesnt wanna remove paint.
Meguiars so called ultimate polish is actually a filler and pre wax cleaner ive used it with great results especially on dark colors, gices a nice shine too as a glaze.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i like KKD regloss, AD cherry glaze and 50cal cover up for glazes


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Having just come back from the Glare morning in Nottingham and seen how well their products worked with my Mazda paint (notoriously thin and soft which is what made me intersetd in the first place) I was so impressed I bought some. :thumb:

Might be worth a look?

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Andy.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

DetailMark said:


> Have ordered some AF Ultra Glaze :thumb:
> 
> Will report back my findings.
> 
> Cheers


It'd be good to see a 50/50 shot for the results when you do it. :thumb:

I've never found a filler polish that has visible results and end up resorting to a machine polish to reduce/remove swirling. There's not a huge amount of documenting such results as far as I've seen either.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Matt_Nic said:


> It'd be good to see a 50/50 shot for the results when you do it. :thumb:
> 
> I've never found a filler polish that has visible results and end up resorting to a machine polish to reduce/remove swirling. There's not a huge amount of documenting such results as far as I've seen either.


You'd be more than welcome to come down for a demo. Ours works!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

savvyfox said:


> You'd be more than welcome to come down for a demo. Ours works!


Show us your 50/50's then


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Matt_Nic said:


> Show us your 50/50's then


Here's one https://www.facebook.com/pavfancyde...831978772200/1751845291704202/?type=2&theater Pav's one of our Glare detailers who swears by it!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

savvyfox said:


> Here's one https://www.facebook.com/pavfancyde...831978772200/1751845291704202/?type=2&theater Pav's one of our Glare detailers who swears by it!


Is that a hand polish?


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

It can be used by hand. Pav's obviously use a DA.


----------



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

Impressive 50/50 Savvyfox. 
My swirling marks very minimal so not sure how much a 50/50 on my phone will show. Will try though


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

DetailMark said:


> Impressive 50/50 Savvyfox.
> My swirling marks very minimal so not sure how much a 50/50 on my phone will show. Will try though


Look forward to it. I didn't reply to post to sell only to point out that filler product really do work. Well ours do!


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

A&J said:


> I wouldnt advise a abrassive polish like BH cleanser polish, SRP, AF tripple or similar AIOs on a thin paint because you dont want to remove more clear coat if not needed or wanted..


I didnt think BH cleanser polish had any abrasives. Certainly doesnt mention it on their website unless i missed it? It says has excellent filling capabilities for swirls etc.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Look here

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/bilt-hamber-cleanser-polish.html


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

A&J said:


> Look here
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/bilt-hamber-cleanser-polish.html


Thanks for that. You could have saved me from an expensive mistake there. Looks like BH should update their website if polishedbliss are correct. I only purchased cleanser polish as it didnt have any mention of abrasives on their website.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Well it wont do much correction so dont worry to much about it. It still a great product.


----------



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

Is this the AF Ultra Glaze or have I been sent wrong product?


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

DetailMark said:


> Is this the AF Ultra Glaze or have I been sent wrong product?


No mate that is tripple








This is ultra glaze


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Tripple is still very good!


----------



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Autosmart Topaz is very good too.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned CarPro Essence yet, it blows everything else out of the water in my opinion, bold claim I know but the results speak for themselves:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5098113&postcount=44

Works best by machine as you do need to get it warm, by hand it won't be as good.

Alex :thumb:


----------



## DetailMark (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm impressed Alex


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

one i've been testing is AM glaze , by hand or DA , easy to apply easy to remove and leaves a deep wet shine.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

It also protects at the same time and can be coated without an IPA wipedown, there are lots of reason to be impressed! 

Alex


----------

